# Winter Driving Question



## New mini (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never clipped a horse for winter driving. I have given Lance a partial clip. Just top of legs, chest and part of his belly. It has been about 19 degrees here and I want to drive him in an indoor arena that is not heated. Do I need to put a cooler on him while driving? We do get a work out and I drive for a half hour or more.

Also another question. I was given mini socks. What do you use these for?

Thanks


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 12, 2011)

No you don't need to worry about a cooler while you are driving. The partial clipping will help prevent him from sweating as easily. After you are finished driving if he has gotten damp you will need to walk him till he is cooled out and you could put a cooler on him for that. I find it is best to warm them up slowly in the cold weather, then work them, then slow down and do lots of walking at the end of your workout to help cool them down while still keeping warm. Once you unhitch, if he is still damp, don't put him away in a stall immediately. I like to give them a chance to roll and dry themselves as much as possible and then walk them till they are completely dry and if there is a chill wind I will use a cooler on them while I walk them.

Mini socks? I bet they would be cute for parades or costume class but otherwise I don't see a use for them.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 12, 2011)

> Also another question. I was given mini socks. What do you use these for?


I am very curious, can you possibly post a picture of them, or email me one? Sue C.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 12, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> I am very curious, can you possibly post a picture of them, or email me one? Sue C.


Yeah-- I am interested in seeing the mini socks too.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 12, 2011)

Am intrigued!!!

I have often thought we need an upside down blanket for trace clipped horses, but I cannot think how it would be kept in place!

Actually, I have just had an idea- does anyone think there would be a call for this- seriously now- a blanket that kept the underside of the horse and it's neck warm, but not the rest of the horse????

On a side note I have used ordinary human socks taped above the knees to get clean horses across dirty car parks, but I am sure you all know about that?


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 12, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Am intrigued!!!
> 
> I have often thought we need an upside down blanket for trace clipped horses, but I cannot think how it would be kept in place!
> 
> ...


I have used girls knit leg-warmers, but they worked as well.






As for the blanket thing, perhaps wide elastic and velcro would work? I have some 2" and 3" elastic that would do the trick.


----------



## New mini (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry I can not get pictures from my camera to the computer. I need either my husband or my Grandson to do that. My husband is out of town and my Grandson has school. The socks look like regular sock but have no toe or heel. From responses I guess they are used to keep your horses feet clean.


----------



## Wings (Dec 13, 2011)

New mini said:


> The socks look like regular sock but have no toe or heel. From responses I guess they are used to keep your horses feet clean.


Sounds like someone I knew, she showed three cremellos and used socks that didn't cover the hoof to keep their legs clean in the float.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 23, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I have often thought we need an upside down blanket for trace clipped horses, but I cannot think how it would be kept in place!Actually, I have just had an idea- does anyone think there would be a call for this- seriously now- a blanket that kept the underside of the horse and it's neck warm, but not the rest of the horse????


I've thought the same. Most the time I'm frustrated because my mini blankets have all this insulation on the top but none along the bottom, which is where it is needed for a trace clipped horse! Maybe you could make an ordinary blanket but have it come down further than usual (more of an European cut) and have all the insulation on the bottom, in the chest and in a broad belly wrap strap instead of along the top of the waterproof blanket?

I cheated and bought a nice blanket this winter that comes further down their legs to block the winds, has insulation all the way down and crossed belly surcingles to actually hold that insulation close to the horse's stomach. Hopefully I'll like them when the blankets finally get off backorder and arrive.





Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 23, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Am intrigued!!!
> 
> I have often thought we need an upside down blanket for trace clipped horses, but I cannot think how it would be kept in place!
> 
> ...


There is something of this type available for sled dogs. It actually fits under the belly and chest (if I recall has some sort of 'cup' arrangement for male dogs but I only just glanced at the information when I saw it) It is held in place with straps... ok I can't really describe it well but I think I can find the link if you want to see it. It might give you ideas on how to put one together for a mini.


----------



## NickelsChram (Dec 23, 2011)

could the mini socks be these?

http://www.whinnywarmers.com/


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 23, 2011)

NickelsChram said:


> could the mini socks be these? http://www.whinnywarmers.com/


Those are totally awesome!! My one colt always thinks he's freezing to death when he gets clipped and I can't blame him in the spring when it's barely above freezing and damp and nasty so those Whinny Warmers would be just the ticket to keep those skinny little legs of his warm. I know what he's getting for Christmas!





Leia


----------



## susanne (Dec 23, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Am intrigued!!!
> 
> I have often thought we need an upside down blanket for trace clipped horses, but I cannot think how it would be kept in place!
> 
> Actually, I have just had an idea- does anyone think there would be a call for this- seriously now- a blanket that kept the underside of the horse and it's neck warm, but not the rest of the horse????


What if the back was lightweight and ventilated like a fly sheet but had the insulation of a blanket lower down on the sides?

.


----------

